# Has Anyone Made a Manual Power Pole ( Shallow Water Anchor)



## pick44 (Mar 20, 2009)

I like the idea of having one or more poles to anchor my 18' boat when fishing shallow water, but just can't spend the bucks to get the automatic.

I've seen a couple shallow water anchor systems ( using some type of pole) to stick in the bottom of the sand/mud, etc., but was wondering if any 2 cool members have made their own and would share with us.

Thanks

Pick ><>


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

Call Kevin Shaw at 361-991-5956. He's got the best one on the market right now. It's called the "Stiffy Ram Rod". He's got a "T" handle on top that makes it super easy to remove from the mud. There are others out there that are good as well, such as the stake out stick. I just like the "T" handle better. Either way you go, you'll love it. I've had them both and both will hold your boat in extreme conditions. If it'll hold a 25' Ultra Cat, it'll hold yours for sure. They are not that expensive and trying to build your own, well, you'll save a few $'s, but it'll be worth the little extra to have one of theirs.


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

I use the Wang Anchor. Available in Port Lavaca from Marine Service.

http://www.wanganchor.com/

Charles


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

*shallow water anchor*

i make the po-pole(Po-Pole.com) i've never had one break or wear out. i,m i n the galveston area, my poles are 1" x 10' or 8', the bracket is 3/8" aluminum and 1" sch. 40 aluminum pipe. 100% no B.S warranty.


----------



## pick44 (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks for the replies...

Pick ><>


----------



## SilverKingHunter (Sep 27, 2009)

I would prefer a manual system over the other and have found I like this concept the best. However, they aren't manufacturing this bracket at the moment for what ever reason. If anyone has this shallow water anchor bracket* and would like to sell it,* please pm me.

http://www.holdmypole.com/gallery/index.aspx?aid=21


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Here is my solution. The rope runs forward to a "gripper" and then on to a cleat. The line is cleated off for long distance running. The "gripper" is used for temporary holding when fishing. Rich








http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4058/4589148108_235ae10674.jpg


----------



## Snapper Snatcher (Jun 2, 2010)

I also have the Wang anchor works pretty good.


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

*po ploe*



smooth move said:


> i make the po-pole(Po-Pole.com) i've never had one break or wear out. i,m i n the galveston area, my poles are 1" x 10' or 8', the bracket is 3/8" aluminum and 1" sch. 40 aluminum pipe. 100% no B.S warranty.


Po pole gets my vote,look at my avatar...got one in use.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

The real question is does one hold better than the others? 

Use a SoS most of the time but mid coast winds get both SoS and 11lb Claw anchor.

Nothing funnier than chasing one of the mushroom anchors across the flats as it slides along the bottom in a 20+ breeze.


----------



## SONNYT0602 (Jul 20, 2009)

*STICK IT*

I HAVE A STICK IT POLE 7' AND I LOVE IT I FISH 95% SHALLOW WATER AND WADE FISH USE I IT ON MY 21' MAJEK RFL DID SOME LOOKING AROUND ON THE WEB AND LIKE THE STICK IT JASON AT RONNIES MARINE IN CORPUS HAS THEM IN STOCK ALL WITH A TEE HANDEL FOR ABOUT 80.00 YOU CAN GET A 7' WITH A 48" AND 24" ROPE AND THE CLIPS TO MOUNT IT MADE JUST FOR THE POLE EASY TO USE I TOOK A POOL NOODEL AND CUT TO PUT ON THE POLE JUST SO IF I DROP IT WILL FLOAT AND IT WORKS I HAVE USE MINE IN SOME WINDS OF 30+ AND IT HELD THE BOAT GREAT I GOT IT BECAUSE I HATE TO USE THE ANCHOR IN THE GRASS FLATS WHEN YOU LEAVE AND PULL THE ANCHOR IT PULLS THE GRASS UP WITH IT :brew2:


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

I made one and it works a little too well.


----------



## flatscatman (Dec 19, 2007)

*Mud Poles*

Heres 2 I have been using for years. works great 
It was and electrical grounding rod, cut it in half drill a hole for the rope.
I made this holder out of some 1 1/2" pvc pipe.


----------



## truman.colello (Sep 11, 2010)

*i fish the laguna madre in south tx and was wondering how effective the dig in anchor (http://dig-in-anchors.com)was in moderate winds say, 15-25 mph. my boat is a 19′ Fishmaster and i fish at 3-6′ depths. my concern would be in winds as such and anchored @ 6′. I bought the 10" stern model and the 12" bow model and it works as advertised.
*


----------



## southbay (Aug 30, 2010)

Team Castaway said:


> Call Kevin Shaw at 361-991-5956. He's got the best one on the market right now. It's called the "Stiffy Ram Rod". He's got a "T" handle on top that makes it super easy to remove from the mud. There are others out there that are good as well, such as the stake out stick. I just like the "T" handle better. Either way you go, you'll love it. I've had them both and both will hold your boat in extreme conditions. If it'll hold a 25' Ultra Cat, it'll hold yours for sure. They are not that expensive and trying to build your own, well, you'll save a few $'s, but it'll be worth the little extra to have one of theirs.


DITTO on the Ram Rod. I use mine with an aluminum stake out pole holder mounted to my aft deck that I got from Cougar Marine. They also have transom mount holders too. It keeps your boat still, instead of moving back and forth when just tied off.


----------



## TOOEXTREME (Jun 23, 2004)

*POWER POLE*

I installed a Kevin Shaw "Stiffy Ram Rod" on my boat last year. They work good until I installed a 8' power pole. Now I use the power pole on one side and the "Stiffy Ram Rod" on the other. The convenience of the power pole is the better choice. I use the power pole and the ram rod when I want to hold the boat sideways to the fishing area. I don't use the anchor hardly at all now and it makes fishing a lot easier with the power pole.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

I use a SoS and a transom bracket I got from this website. Works great. Also have a closet rod from Lowe's that works just fine too.

http://www.skinnywaterproducts.com/anchor_pole.htm


----------



## Dig-In Anchors (Aug 14, 2010)

http://dig-in-anchors.com/dealers/texas/EricGrones.html

The Dig-In works great. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## terri.london (Sep 26, 2010)

Check out this video I found on you tube:


----------



## rodriga (May 11, 2009)

*Mounting a manual anchor pole brake/bracket on transom*

Would you mount the bracket/brake for an anchor pole on your transom? I'm wondering if the stress placed on the bracket/brake due to boats movement transfers to the transom. I realize the engine provides much torque on the transom but this bracket is installed near the location of where a sonar would go...not where the engine is.

Secondly, would you mount it yourself or take it to a shop to be done. I can not bolt through the transom on my boat. It would be mounted using steel or galvanized screws.

Please let me know your opinion...I need some other experience.


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

How do any of these do when fishing say, mid-bay reefs? Do they work well when trying to anchor on oyster reef? And how do you get by when you have to anchor in more than 10 ft. of water, or do most of you find that your not anchoring in that deep of water?


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

my vote is for smooth move and the po-pole he is a great local guy who will stand behind his product no matter what. Also his poles come with a bracket so you dont have to use a rope.


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

Will the Po-Pole double as a push pole?


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

PasadenaMan said:


> Will the Po-Pole double as a push pole?


 yes it will its a true quality product


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

I see "manual power pole" all the time, but I've never seen anyone call a water hose a "manual power washer" or a screwdriver a "manual power tool". 

j/k


----------



## Sonnysmarine (Mar 18, 2007)

I stock the Ram rod from Stiffy and they have a bracket that mounts on the back of the transom , to run it down into to hold the boat. They have 6 & 8 ft. poles.


----------



## Infidel12 (Dec 29, 2010)

Power Pole is worth the money.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

a little heavy but works really well. and was free!!


----------

